# KC-130 and F/A-18 incident off of Japanese coast



## digrar (Dec 5, 2018)

7 missing after US military air 'mishap' off coast of Japan



> *Search and rescue underway for 7 missing marines and two aircraft after maritime mishap off Japan coast*
> Updated 51 minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 5, 2018)

Damn, hoping for the best...


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 6, 2018)

Last I heard 2 rescued, 5 still missing.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 7, 2018)

Unfortunately, one of the two Marines recovered, F/A-18 pilot Capt Jahmar Resilard, was pronounced dead after arriving at a hospital.  The other F/A-18 crew member is reported in fair condition.  5 other Marines remain missing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 11, 2018)

...sigh...

Rest In Peace Marines.  
Semper Fi

5 Marines missing off coast of Japan declared dead


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 12, 2018)

Damn. Rest in Peace Marines.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 12, 2018)

Prayers out to all affected by the loss of these 6 fine Marines. Good thoughts for the recovery of the seventh.

LL


----------



## Gordus (Dec 12, 2018)

Very sad news. Rest in Peace.


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Dec 12, 2018)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## DocCallahan (Dec 12, 2018)

I met one of the Corporals at my buddys party when we just happened to have come home at the same time, they just finished up the AC pipeline and were about to hit the fleet back then. They’d come home with my buddy for the 96 since he lived near-ish to Lejeune and I just happened to be taking leave with another Corpsman to see my family. It was a wild party.

Even if I met him for a solid 3-4hrs I could tell he was a solid dude, probably the most responsible out of the group. They always get the good ones. 

As they would say, Semper Fly Doc as a baby in the art I scrambled to take care of them with nothing but tap water and words that were not headed.

Rest easy Marines, prayers to their families.


----------

